# high school



## el_empollon

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know a neutral way of saying "High school (students)" in Spanish that the majority of Spanish speaking countries would understand? I'm thinking of "Instituto de Bachillerato", but I'm not sure if it's the most internationally understood.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CacaoSeeds

Según el diccionario Oxford, "instituto"


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Empollón,

No hay una " neutral way" de decir High School,

En Perú le decimos "colegio de educación secundaria" (ya sé, colegio no debería ser, pero así es en Perú), y los alumnos se dicen por ejemplo "estoy en primero de secundaria"

En Chile le dicen "escuela de enseñanza media" y el edificio en el que estudian le dicen "liceo" y los alumnos se dicen por ejemplo "estoy en segundo medio"

En México, es "educación secundaria", aunque no se mucho de allá.

Lo siento empollón, pero si deseas expresarte de manera universal, creo que deberías usar "escuela de educación secundaria".

Saludos!


----------



## Nadine Beck

In Puerto Rico we called ourselves "estudiantes de escuela secundaria,"  when we were speaking strictly SPanish.  Sorry, I can see that's not going to help....


----------



## fsabroso

> Según el diccionario Oxford, "instituto"


En países de Sudamerica, hay escuelas de secundaria a las que se les llaman institutos, pero *no*todos los institutos son escuelas.


----------



## mhp

Whould everyone understand "colegio secundario"?


----------



## Tino_no

Aquí en México es simplemente "Secundaria"


----------



## el_empollon

Gracias a yodos por vuestras aportaciones. Creo que voy a usar "escuela/instituto de educación secundaria", aunque sea bastante largo.


----------



## fsabroso

el_empollon said:
			
		

> Gracias a yodos por vuestras aportaciones. Creo que voy a usar "escuela/instituto de educación secundaria", aunque sea bastante largo.


"escuela instituto de educación secundaria"


----------



## el_empollon

fsabroso said:
			
		

> "escuela instituto de educación secundaria"


 
Hola,

Yo personalmente he escuchado "_instituto_ de educación secundaria" con más frecuencia.


----------



## alvarezp

Bien podría ser también la preparatoria o el bachillerato, depende si se trata de "Junior High" o del "Senior High".

Yo he escuchado que cuando con "high school" se refieren a "senior high", de modo que yo más bien usaría preparatoria, pero no me hagan mucho caso. No estoy seguro de esto.


----------



## fsabroso

> Yo personalmente he escuchado "_instituto_ de educación secundaria" con más frecuencia.


Ok. En donde? y a quien esta dirigido este texto? porque si es a Sudamerica, ya dije, Instituto puede o no ser de educación secundaria.


> Bien podría ser también la preparatoria o el bachillerato, depende si se trata de "Junior High" o del "Senior High".


Esos terminos son solo usados en Mexico, en otros paises al decir preparatoria se refiere a una institución que prepara alumnos para la universidad, no escuela secundaria.
Y bachillerato, es en realidad cuando tu obtienes un grado de bachiller despues de varios años de estudio en la universidad, y no al terminar solo la secundaria, como acostumbran en Mexico.


----------



## el_empollon

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Ok. En donde? y a quien esta dirigido este texto? porque si es a Sudamerica, ya dije, Instituto puede o no ser de educación secundaria.
> 
> Esos terminos son solo usados en Mexico, en otros paises al decir preparatoria se refiere a una institución que prepara alumnos para la universidad, no escuela secundaria.
> Y bachillerato, es en realidad cuando tu obtienes un grado de bachiller despues de varios años de estudio en la universidad, y no al terminar solo la secundaria, como acostumbran en Mexico.


 
En España también el término "bachillerato" se refiere sólo a la última etapa de la educación secundaria. Lo que pasa es que no sé si se entiende en otros países de habla española.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Hice un repaso rapido por el internet, además de Perú, Puerto Rico, Ecuador y Bolivia usan "escuela / colegio de educación secundaria", quizas otros tambien.
Argentina, Chile y Ururguay, usan "escuelas de Educación Media"

Ahora bien, no se si haz escuchado de la CEPAL (Comisión Económica para America Latina y el Caribe), es un organismo muy importante que analiza diversas situaciones en estos paises (economicos, sociales, de salud, pobreza, etc) y aquí en el tema de educación, se refiere en terminos generales a educación secundaria


----------



## Nopalitzin

Buenas tardes, compañeras y compañeros de Word Reference. Les traigo una nueva duda que he tenido, pero hasta que me la topo en el ámbito profesional, no había surgido el interés por aclararla.

¿El equivalente de High School en el sistema educativo es "Escuela Preparatoria" o "Bachillerato"? En México, mi país de origen, es a lo que se le llama "Educación Media Superior", que está justo antes de la Educación Superior (Universidad).

Bueno, les agradezco de antemano. 

Saludos mexicanos para todos.


----------



## jsvillar

En España: 

- 'Preescolar', 'guardería' o 'kínder' para menores de 3 años. 

- 'Infantil 3, 4 y 5 años' hasta los 5 años. 

- '1º de Primaria' hasta '6º de primaria' desde los 6 a los 11 años, equivalente a los años 1 a 6 en EEUU. 

- '1º de ESO' (Educación secundaria obligatoria) o '1º de secundaria' hasta '4º de ESO/secundaria' hasta los 15-16 años (equivalente a los años 7 a 10 en EEUU) 

- Finalmente '1º y 2º de Bachillerato' hasta los 17-18 años, equivalente a 11 y 12 en EEUU. 

Así que si hablas de acabar High School, en España sí puedes decir 'acabar bachillerato'.


----------



## Nopalitzin

Gracias,  jsvillar.

¿Alguien más quiere opinar?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Preescolar hasta los cinco.
Primaria de seis a once.
Secundaria de doce a quince.
Bachillerato dieciséis a diecisiete.
Misma respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## Nopalitzin

Muchas gracias, Adolfo.

¿Alguien más puede confirmar la respuesta, por favor?

Gracias.


----------



## Andrea8Colon

I have heard so many different ways to say high school.. Secundaria, preparatoria, intermedia. Is there a universal word that I could use for high school that would be understood in all Spanish speaking countries? Or a term more common than others??


----------



## Rubns

I think "escuela secundaria" would be understood in most Spanish-speaking countries.


----------



## Andoush

Estoy de acuerdo con Rubns  : "escuela secundaria" me parece bastante universal.


----------



## duvija

Enseñanza secundaria.


----------



## fenixpollo

Rubns said:


> I think "escuela secundaria" would be understood in most Spanish-speaking countries.


In Mexico, a "secundaria" is a Junior High School or Middle School. It also refers to any post-elementary school. So it might not be understood clearly. In my opinion, there is no universal word.


----------



## roxcyn

Me enseñaron "colegio".  Como ves, hay varias maneras de decirlo.  Hay ejemplos en el diccionario de WR:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=high school


----------



## iribela

alvarezp said:


> Bien podría ser también la preparatoria o el bachillerato, depende si se trata de "Junior High" o del "Senior High".
> 
> Yo he escuchado que cuando con "high school" se refieren a "senior high", de modo que yo más bien usaría preparatoria, pero no me hagan mucho caso. No estoy seguro de esto.



De acuerdo con alvarezp. He trabajado con más de una traductora mexicana que usa 'preparatoria'.
Como hay 'elementary, middle y high school' en algunos distritos escolares usan 'primaria, media/intermedia y secundaria' y en otros 'primaria, secundaria y preparatoria'.

Es lo que he oído en general.


----------



## onbalance

Nadine Beck said:


> In Puerto Rico we called ourselves "estudiantes de escuela secundaria,"  when we were speaking strictly SPanish.  Sorry, I can see that's not going to help....



Creo que se dice "escuela superior" en Puerto Rico.


----------



## onbalance

Estas son las palabras que he oído: 

colegio
preparatoría 
escuela superior


----------



## Andrea8Colon

¡¡¡Que discusión maravillosa!!! Mil gracias a todos por sus comentarios!! !Me han ayudado más de lo que pueden imaginar!


----------



## mifasol

Entiendo por lo que conozco y lo que leo ahora que el término más genérico y amplio territorialmente sería "educación secundaria". En segundo lugar y con cierta distancia (?) "enseñanza secundaria"
El resto de las denominaciones hacen referencia a sistemas educativos locales, o al tipo de estructura administrativa, incluso al tipo de edificio donde se imparten las clases, por lo tanto está más o menos extendido estas denominaciones suelen ser comprendidas por una buena mayoría de  hispanoparlante. No recopilo los términos que se han ido aportando, pero como ejemplo comentaré que yo "estudié la secundaria" / "hice el bachillerato" (Argentina) y mis hijos "estudian en el Instituto" / "van al Instituto"  (España)


----------



## Rubns

Secundaria en España sería estrictamente lo que va después de primaria y antes de bachillerato. Sin embargo en términos generales la educación secundaria sería toda aquella que va desde primaria hasta la universidad y en esto creo que hay más o menos consenso entre la mayoría de hispanohablantes.


----------



## iribela

mifasol said:


> Entiendo por lo que conozco y lo que leo ahora que el término más genérico y amplio territorialmente sería "educación secundaria". En segundo lugar y con cierta distancia (?) "enseñanza secundaria"
> El resto de las denominaciones hacen referencia a sistemas educativos locales, o al tipo de estructura administrativa, incluso al tipo de edificio donde se imparten las clases, por lo tanto está más o menos extendido estas denominaciones suelen ser comprendidas por una buena mayoría de  hispanoparlante. No recopilo los términos que se han ido aportando, pero como ejemplo comentaré que yo "estudié la secundaria" / "hice el bachillerato" (Argentina) y mis hijos "estudian en el Instituto" / "van al Instituto"  (España)



Cierto. 
Además, cuando se trata de traducir, hay que tener presente el medio. Por ejemplo, en Estados Unidos encontramos que aparte de 'elementary, middle y high school', en un sentido más amplio la enseñanza se divide en 'primary' y 'secondary'. La 'primary' va hasta el final de lo que es 'elementary school' (en la gran mayoría de los distritos el quinto grado) y 'secondary' abarca del sexto al 'senior year' (12), es decir que 'secondary' incluye 'middle' y 'high'. 
A veces todos los nombres figuran en un mismo documento. Si se tradujo 'middle school' o 'high school' como 'secundaria', cuando llegamos a 'secondary', con el sentido de incluir ambas etapas, se complica la cosa. Después de 'secondary', al final de 'high school' se habla de 'higher education' (superior). Para peor, en algunos distritos hay 'preparatory academies', que son 'high schools' donde se ofrecen cursos avanzados para preparar mejor a los estudiantes para sus estudios superiores ('college' o 'university').
En resumen, no hay un término que todo el mundo interprete de la misma manera. Varía de un país hispanohablante al otro, y en Estados Unidos y Canadá no se ha traducido uniformemente por esa misma razón.


----------



## niki milles

Hi all,

I understand that you are supposed to use the dictionary for words, but when I looked up *high school* there were many different options.

In the context of me saying "Hace tres meses, yo vine a [high school] [for the first time]."

Thank you.


----------



## Ronanmck

'El colegio' refers to the traditional secondary school system.


----------

